# Heterometrus swammerdami, fulvipes



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Heterometrus swammerdami


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Heterometrus Fulvipes 'Sold as swammerdami'
Sheesh nothing ever is what theyr supposed to be these days.
Group of swammies turns out to be fulvipes, my scolopendra gigantea turned out to be polymorpha..
Im really loosing patience with these things now!!! grr lol


----------



## Gracie-uk (Apr 12, 2007)

they are really gorgeous but scary.
How do you keep them? are they easy to keep


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Pretty simple to keep tbh, humidity around 60-70%, temps of 25-30 is good
Feed once every two or three days.
Theyr bloody hard to get swammies are, taken me 3 years to get some!
Best option if your just starting into inverts/scorps is to begin with imperial scorps though, Pandinus imperator/cavimanus, theyr hardy, not particularly venomous and very mild mannered.
These swammies arent particularly nasty...but they hiss like mad.. its quite amusing


----------



## Gracie-uk (Apr 12, 2007)

i would love one....have to get round hubby though,would love a spider too but that is a def no no from hubby as he's scared stiff of them


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

your sure have a of *Great* looking inverts mate!


more pics ?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Graz said:


> your sure have a of *Great* looking inverts mate!
> 
> 
> more pics ?


Thanks, il try and get some nice shots of them, theyr only in temp homes at the mo so the pics arent that interesting.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Some great looking scorps you have there. My baby emperors will be ready for sale in about 10 - 14 days.


----------

